# Etching a knife with acrylic or stabilized scales



## Brain M (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has etched a knife with flouric acid that already has acrylic scales on it? Or even stabilized wood scales? I'm wondering if the acid would affect the acrylic resin or glue. Acrylic resin would be alumilite in this case.


----------



## Molokai (Jul 1, 2016)

I tried it once on normal wood and it darkened it. Really can't tell if it would affect stabilized wood


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 2, 2016)

I would tape the scales off and suspend the knife blade in the acid. Then just paint acid on the tang between the scales til you get the effect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2016)

Be very careful it doesn't get between the scale and tang. it will cause it to rust later.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brain M (Jul 2, 2016)

I've heard of using a masking agent like nail polish, but it seems like a big hassel... I'm trying to think of a way to shape the scales removes them, etch the knife them epoxy them on. The only thing I can't think of is to temperarily installed the scales on the knife with wooden dowl pins, fit the scales, punch out the wooden pins, etch the knife then reinstall the scales with metal pins and epoxy, then finish sand and buff the scales. Sound doable?


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 3, 2016)

Brain M said:


> I've heard of using a masking agent like nail polish, but it seems like a big hassel... I'm trying to think of a way to shape the scales removes them, etch the knife them epoxy them on. The only thing I can't think of is to temperarily installed the scales on the knife with wooden dowl pins, fit the scales, punch out the wooden pins, etch the knife then reinstall the scales with metal pins and epoxy, then finish sand and buff the scales. Sound doable?


I've all way etched my blades before putting the scales on and I don't worry about the edge of the tang or tape the scales on both side of the tang. I use a Q-tip diped in ferric chloride to to re-etch the edge of the tang after the scales are epoxied on and finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, I might just be putting to much thought into this. I appreciate the help and will post pics soon. Here's some of the blades I got going right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 4, 2016)

Didn't know if I should start a new thread or not, so I'll just post these here. Got the primarys done. Now I just have to figure out what meathod of scale holding I want to use for the knives, get them drilled then on to heat treating in the forge!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 4, 2016)

Brian what type of steel are you using? Are you planning to stone wash the finish or just etch the knife before placing the scales on?


----------



## Brain M (Jul 4, 2016)

It's all O1 tool steel. Love working with it and it takes such an awesome edge! Plus I can do the heat treat myself in using my forge. The two chefs knives are 1/8"and the other 3 are 3/16". I was planning on etching them then fitting the scales. Or vise-versa. I have some barrel fitting's that im going to try and see how they work. Not sure how to do a stone wash finish. I'll have to YouTube that.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay. Got the blades heat treated and somewhat cleaned up. I hand sanded the blades to 400 grit. I am going to be etching them this week. Hoepfully they turn out well as this will be my first time etching any blades. Is there anything I should be aware of while etching them? Besides the obvious safety concernes? Steel is O1 and I'm going to use a 4:1 fheric chloride mix. Here's a pic of the progress...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2016)

Brian - I would clean them up entirely before etching. The etching process will not mask any blemishes at all. Everything visible in those pics will be visible after the etch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brain M (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info. I took this pic before the hand sanding, but there are still a few little grinding marks that are really being a pain to get ride of... "just keep sanding" (in a dory voice)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 18, 2016)

Unless you are going to make them rustic you will have to thin them down to good steel and no more scale is visible. Also do not touch or rub the blades and then put them back in the etch. If you take any of the oxide off the blade and put it back in the etchant off it will show, take it all off before before etching more.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 19, 2016)

Finished one for a buddies birthday. Hi's wife called me at the last second and asked if I could get one done for him. He has his own up and coming BBQ gig. Here's some pics. Lucky she caught me before acid dipping!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's a better pic of the handle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice job Brian. Looks like a fantastic mirror finish.


----------

